# Why did you choose your Army?



## Ben the Code Ninja (Dec 21, 2006)

Was it down to the fluff and background? Maybe you like their overall colour scheme or battlefield presence? There are so many reasons to choose an army I can't list them here. Instead, i'll let you know why I picked mine...

I took Chaos as the majority of my favoured choices had already been taken by my buddies. Shit huh?

So why did you choose your current Army?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Doing Death Watch cause they will look pretty and i aint ever seen them been used so wil be a bit of a novetly to have them on the board.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

well in my case ive allways loved tanks so i own 36 of them now and 1 super heavy 

i own em cuse i love em

gris


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Grismund said:


> well in my case ive allways loved tanks so i own 36 of them now and 1 super heavy
> 
> i own em cuse i love em
> 
> gris


OMFG.

Thats insane. Where do you store them?


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

im my room where else

your the dude who asked me to come here 

ive got 150 marines

and 250 guard

gris


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

250 guard
as in 250 guardsmen  

thats insane

i have around 70/80 and i find that impossible to store. i would love a guard army that big though......


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

well im a guy who likes large armys

gris


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, i chose space marines coz i love their patriotism and how they look. When i played DOW i only ever played SM and DOW made me fall in love with them.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

thats like a chick flick on fats mode that post was but all the same nice one

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> well im a guy who likes large armys
> 
> gris


Are they ALL painted though? :wink: 
I've got around 120 of the little blighters painted up, complete nightmare but well worth the effort.
My main army though has to be the notorious Beard Angels I ended up wanting a smaller army due to the guard horde driving me crazy painting wise and getting slapped around In combat far too often started to piss me of a bit so In came the BA's.
I've dabbled with Tau and Eldar but mainly due to the fact that my BA's play all of the three 'phases' I never seem to grow tired of playing them although certain opponents do! :wink: 
Also Sanguiniess rules over all primarchs hands down so there!


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

yes save 10 new karsickin and a singel russ thats new

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> yes save 10 new karsickin and a singel russ thats new
> 
> gris


 :shock: 
Nice one, do you ever play any tournaments with the horde? Always trying to find a nice tourney army for the good old Cadian7th If you have any Ideas?


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

i must be honest ive done it once and i never finished a game thats the trobal with it

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I did try a 'horde' list with about 140 guardsmen at 1500pts but It's trying to find terrain for them and their heavies without getting completely massacred In combat that seems to cause the problem.
I know drop troops lists work quite well but I'm still trying to work out a bit of mixed list with light Infantry and drop troops, might go post It up.....


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

light and drop i doint advise it one way or the other done mix unless its 200 or more

gris


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am usually inspired by color schemes or army configuration. I chose my Eldar, Tyranids, and Chaos for these reasons. I chose my Deathwing because I wanted to really showcase my painting and converting abilities. There is going to be so much detail to them it's not even funny.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a sucker for what I read and translating that to the army I assemble: Blood Ravens for Astartes, Tanith and Last Chancers for IG, T'au Sept for the Tau Empire. I just wrapped up a Deathwatch Kill Team and Ordo Malleus Grey Knights force. My wife is doing Sisters of Battle, and Ulthwe Eldar.

Thining about starting up a Blood Pact force.

If I read the book...odds are I'll be assembling some troops to play on the table for it.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> I am usually inspired by color schemes or army configuration. I chose my Eldar, Tyranids, and Chaos for these reasons. I chose my Deathwing because I wanted to really showcase my painting and converting abilities. There is going to be so much detail to them it's not even funny.


Those are really nice looking.


----------



## pacmanswang (Jan 28, 2007)

atm my legion of the damned have been started solely as something original. plus i like terminators


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The GK termie models are just too pretty, and now i have pertty GKPA models... its just all so pretty. thats my reasoning.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I chose Armoured Company, because I am in the RAC (no not the stupid orange vans) and it fits my style lol


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I took DE for their "spiky dunce helmets."

I took Tau for their great firepower.

I took SM because I am a resolved heretic who has seen His light.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My first army for 40K was the Thousand Sons simply because I loved the models and still do. After that I started Tau for the same reason. I have to like the looks of the models or I have no real interest in them. I love playing the game but the real fun for me is the modelling/painting aspect of it.


----------



## Farseer Ryan (Jan 25, 2007)

i basically chose eldar cause i watched a guy @ my local store absolutely annhialte like 4 ppl in a row w/ them. And was just like *woah*. I played DOW after that and loved them even more. I fell in love w/ psyker powers and how much it bothered ppl i had so many i had to go w/ ulthwe.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Doing Death Watch cause they will look pretty and i aint ever seen them been used so wil be a bit of a novetly to have them on the board.


I can't wait for the third inquisition codex to come out. I have been looking forward to it for years and as soon as it does I will be starting a Deathwatch army!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't want Deathwatch? I mean, realy. There's already rules for them now, it'll just be an army of more of them. As for me, I want to make Inquisitor Lord Gideon Kolhammer's Calamitas Extremis Response Force, consisting of the best damn armed and equipped Inquisitorial Stormtroopers in the Sector.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Elchimpster said:


> pathwinder14 said:
> 
> 
> > I am usually inspired by color schemes or army configuration. I chose my Eldar, Tyranids, and Chaos for these reasons. I chose my Deathwing because I wanted to really showcase my painting and converting abilities. There is going to be so much detail to them it's not even funny.
> ...


Thanks. The Deathwing will be even better. I'm going to have scroll work and feathers on every model. Each dreadnought, character, and squad sergent will have a banner. Each Land Raider will have a mural as well. There will be details galore. 

Here's the Chaplain's banner:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I chose the guard because I like all of the conversion opportunities and the opportunity for a custom scheme, but I probably should have considered storage space as well...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I chose SM coz they look so awsome. But i got deathwatch, so they look even better.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

I started my Sisters of battle army because i hadn't seen a lot of them around in my area.

I chose my chaos army for the converting opportunities

And my newest army that i started is space marines so i could start from scratch ( i.e. converting, create my own chapter & create the history for it etc.)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I started a Sisters army at one point but the cost was just far too much for my tastes. Once they come out with plastics for the range (if they do) then I will go back into them

As and aside from what I said above, I also have a LatD army simply because I already had Chaos and started a Guard army recently. Once I had enough Guard, LatD was the natural choice as it meant I could use those awesome Cadian models even sooner 



> Am I the only one who doesn't want Deathwatch? I mean, realy. There's already rules for them now, it'll just be an army of more of them.


No, you aren't the only one. To me, both the Gk's and the DW are just one more version of marine which are already overabundant as is. Sure they are cool, and GK models are sweet as hell, but in the end they are just more marines.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I absolutely loved the fluff of the Eldar and their past of hubris and destruction. The whole concept of their continued existence swallowed me up and I had to play them. I started my Armored Company from reading about huge tanks battles during WW2 and the battle for Vervunhive. I needed to learn and do the scissors move, which I've mastered now.

Most people, save beginners, usually have an army call to them through a rule or a model until they really have to use them or at least display them on a shelf.

-Khaine-


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

My cousin gave me sw and necrons, then i heard about 13th co and i converted my sw cos they look awesome.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I chose Necrons because I didn't have long to complete an army and they wee quick to paint. Space marines because theiy're so easy to convert and write fluff for.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I should expand a bit on my previous answer (in which I said I pulled stuff from the novels).

Space Marines (Blood Ravens) due to Dawn of War, the game and Series of novels. I run them librarian heavy, vehicle light. Lots of troops. Usually a dread, some termies and tactical squads and scouts. Probably my favorite army. Pretty tough.

Eldar (my first army) actually predates me reading any 40k fic, but Eldrad Ulthran got my attention in WD and the codex fluff so I was hooked. Ulthwe army, lots of warlocks, guardians, black guardians. I get owned regularly.

IG (75th Thracia Primaris Rangers) which are a Tanith clone army. Obviously due to the Gaunts Ghosts series and my own personal preference for light infantry (and being a former light infantry guy myself)
Beat up Space Marines once. Hooray for the all infiltrating army with lots of snipers. No vehicles.

Tau Empire, T'au sept and expanding in to B'orkan sept. Loved Fire Warrior (Novel and Game). This is my attempt to learn the 40k game fresh after many games of blundering along blindly. Cool defendive army, but weak on the offense (largly fought against SM and bugs so far on offense...got nuked from orbit)
Made a bunch of Gue'la Auxillaries because of an idea I had for a novel or series of short stories (and the article in WD was cool.

Daemonhunters. Yup, loved the Grey Knights Series, and just had to make some. Ended up with 3 boxed sets of GK astartes and 2 boxed sets of GK Termies (and of course Brother Captain Stern to convert to my own Boss). Pretty hard hitting. Usually use them in conjunction with Blood Ravens.

Witchhunters. Lots of Sisters of Battle. Read the book of course and loved them in the Dawn of War book too. They just look too cool to pass up.

So, as you see, I'm pretty much a sucker for building what I read.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Space Marines, just had to make my own Special forces chapter, CMIE (Chamber Militant of the Immortal Emporer). Hand picked by the emporer himself, thay have a few extra Special rules but nothing super powerful, just missile barrages and jump packing termie honour guards for my Kayvaan shrike. fast AND powerful, gotta love it. various other things focusing on necron killing mostly, as i have necron as preferred enemy.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll go with my two most recent picks since over the last 5 or 6 years, I've probably built and played 10-20 different armies of varying races and styles. My addiction is the building and modelling aspects, though the gaming part is nearly equal. But I find myself immersing in an idea for an army to build and then jump in full force, play a few games or a tourney with it and then sell or trade for the next on the list. There have been a couple exceptions where I've built/painted and played an army for 6 months or more:

Necrons- This one I had an idea of what you would find on one of thier tomb worlds. I built the list off of a base of 8 Tomb Spyders and 30 Scarab Swarms, and filled it out with a Destroyer Lord (converted to be on top of a Tomb Spyder, reminded me of a Scorpion King kinda thing), some Warriors, and some Flayed Ones. The army did very well.

Raven Guard- I just loved Captain Shrike and built the list around him and a full compliment of 10 Shrikes Wing. That was a lot of fun.


But now, my two armies are Eldar and World Eaters and will probably stay this way for a long while as right now I'm just winding down on different ideas to try. I picked Eldar because I had always loved the Dire Avengers and when I saw how they were revised I jumped all over it and have 30 in my normal lists. I also love Maugan Ra and everything about him so I modelled and painted after his Craftworld of Altansar. World Eaters I picked because it was the antithesis of my Eldar. Eldar are good amounts of shooting and finesse and World Eaters are in your face and one minded to beat you to a pulp.

*phew*, I"m long winded tonight... anyway thats my story on what appeals to me...


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

> I also love Maugan Ra and everything about him so I modelled and painted after his Craftworld of Altansar.


You have to be as happy as a pig in shit now with their vaunted return from the Eye. The definitive appearance of other craftworlds and the return of Altsanar have given breathe to a dying race.

-Khaine-


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Imperial Guard! 

I just love playing as the normal soldiers of the Imperium. ^_^

Dont get me wrong, the other races are awesome but theres something *squee* about winning with ordinary soldiers against Bugs or Orks or other baddies of the universe.

Ideally, I wanted to collect a Death Korps of Krieg Regiment but FW does their models and that would have destroyed my wallet. So Plastic Cadians it is for now.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I would like to expand a little on my answer before. I remember wanting an army that would let me field a lot of infantry, not quite grasping the concept that I would need to paint all of them, but I haven't really regretted it. I like horde armies, what can I say?


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

Death Guard, because the line "Horrific to behold, and almost impossible to kill, the Plague Marines are a blight on all life" is too hard to resist.

Dark Eldar, because I can outmanuever and slaughter even the most hardened CC forces with my BASIC TROOPS!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ive changed my chapter,though it still is SM. i made my own called the CMIE (Chamber Militant of the Immortal Emporer). its like special forces theme. ive written spec rules but im guna edit them nd so on.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> nothing super powerful, just missile barrages and jump packing termie honour guards.


_JUST_? You _just_ get terminators (who, by the way, are ridiculously heavy) with Jump Packs and Missile Barrages (which had better be just another Orbital Strike)? That's like saying Poland _just_ gets invaded a little.

Seriously, you're going to have to do a hell of a lot of explaining before anyone who has the slightest knowledge of how the 40K universe works so much as lets you look at these rules in battle.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

isn't Terminator honours not necessarily terminator armoured?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The term 'honour guard' is used almost exclusively in reference to a small force of soldiers, ranging between the entirely decorative to the obscenely well-trained, whose role is to accompany a very important individual or group thereof, and by doing so, either ensuring their safety, emphasising the individual's reputation for the better or worse, or both. Thus, the meaning of the sentence comes down to the interpretation of that phrase as _terminator honour_ guard, which is both awkwardly phrased and quite incorrect, or as terminator honour guard[/i], which is both correct and perfectly fitting within the context.

Given the choice, I, for one, fully support the interpretation that renders me not incorrect. An entirely bipartisan decision, naturally.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

My Chaos was done because of all the options I could play and paint with. This army has served me well for years now that I still can add units to try and keep it fresh.

Eldar as I've really liked all the models Jes Goodwin has done for them (circa 1st edtion Aspect Warriors). They are my long time favorite.

I typically stay away from Marines b/c so many people field them. However, the Ravenwing is very intrigueing to me as it would play very different from a normal marine army and the models look very good.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I gonna say he meant the guard(bodyguard) all have terminator honours. It would make more sense. While it is possible to jump a terminator into the air with enough lift, the landing will be like a wrecking ball, ending up head first and five feet under ground.

-Khaine-


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Given the choice, I, for one, fully support the interpretation that renders me not incorrect. An entirely bipartisan decision, naturally.


well, obviously.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea sorry guys, didnt go into enough detail, because the Termies have jetpacks, they are lighter and for-go their 5+ Invunerable saves for a 6+ Invunerable. Also the missile barrage is just a large blast template krak missile, with a most likely higher AP, im still editing the files.

Oh and yes, they are a bodyguard, i just like the sound of honour guard, and also Shrike is a special character so im guessing he deserves a small honour guard....

but im still getting feed back and editing as needed.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are all my current rules, feedback is greatly appreciated.

Chamber Militant of the Immortal Emporer.

The CMIE are an extremely secretive, and very small chapter, responding to the Emporers orders only. They are the elite of the Empire, hand picked by the Emporer himself. They operate under extreme secrecy and when they arrive, nothing is left alive, and when they leave, they leave no trace of their existence. They have the prefered enemy of the Necrons.

They operate in small, high powered squads. Their heavy firepower and quick movement makes them a versatile and extremely deadly force.

SPECIAL RULES FOR CMIE

Space Marine Squads
Points per marine - 20

Squad size : Sergeant plus 4 Space marines.

Up to two Space Marines may carry the following:
Heavy Bolter w Suspensor unit and Hell fire ammunition
OR
Bolter w M40 targeter and ammunition

Normal Bolters may be upgrade with any of the following:
Inferno Rounds – 5 points/model
Kraken Rounds – 5 points/model

Scouts

These scouts may move 12 inches per turn instead of 6.

Enhanced Stealth
The CMIE Scouts have been expertly trained in moving and shooting without being spotted.
this allows them to move and shoot without being spotted if they are more than 18 inches away from the nearest enemy. If spotted they can take a D6 roll and on a 3+ they are ignored. However this means that they cannot shoot for either 2 turns or until the troops encountered are more then 18 inches away. If the enemy troop unit is still within 18 inches after 2 turns then the scouts may fire again, but after doing so they must re-roll the "to be discovered" roll. If the "to be discovered roll”
is failed then the scouts must retreat 12 inches towards their players table edge. If this brings them closer to the enemy troop unit, then retreat in the opposite direction. After retreating the snipers must wait 1 whole turn before moving or shooting again, and if discovered then they may not roll the "to be discovered" roll, instead choosing to stay and fight or to keep running.

To use this, they forfeit Infiltration.

Enhanced Hiding
This is a special technique that can only be used in difficult terrain, forest terrain or if the units are behind a LOS blocking object, even if only partially covered. They will simply duck or crouch under the cover or behind the nearest LOS blocking object within 6 inches. Because they are so agile and small they can easily take cover behind things half their size raising there Armour save to 3+. If there is no cover within 6 inches then it becomes a normal Armour save.

Sniper Rifles + Ammunition
CMIE Sniper rifle

This sniper rifle is extremely accurate and the damage you do depends on where you hit.
Snipers always hit on a 3+. however for the CMIE Snipers a 2+ indicates a normal sniper shot, 
3+ indicates a low damage wound with a high powered bullet, same for a 4+. however a 5+ and
6+ hit do more damage with the high powered bullet, as they are closer 2 the 
desired target area on the enemy unit. 

2,3,4 - treat as normal sniper shot - 4+ to wound, allow for Armour saves.
5 - 1 wound - ignore roll to wound and Armour saves.
6 - 2 wounds - ignore roll to wound and Armour saves.





Ammunition
The ammunitions used by the CMIE Snipers are force bullets and disregard all know forms of
Armour and also ignore all special rules that allow a re-roll of any type of save, including
feel no pain. The slugs are charged with pysker energy and are made of the same alloy as terminator Armour

The pure speed at which these slugs are delivered makes them a very deadly weapon. These bullets
have an AP of 1 and will destroy a vehicle if the roll to hit comes up as a 6, regardless.
Any lower form of hit will be taken normally as detailed in the WH40K rulebook. These bullets are
like the solid-munition rail guns, so they rely on speed rather than explosive to penetrate Armour.

However, when firing at a vehicle, the force of the bullet will create shrapnel if the vehicle
is destroyed. To represent this place a large blast marker over the center of the vehicle and anything
under the marker takes a Str 5, Ap 5 hit, even if only partially covered.

Terminators
Terminators armed with Assault cannons have special bullets at +10 points. These bullets, on a roll of 6 to hit, punch through the first man and hit the next. On a roll of 6 to hit, roll 1 extra D6 when wounding. Also the assault cannon may rapid fire at 18 inches.

Terminators armed with Cyclone Missile Launchers, if they have not moved for 1 turn, may launch a missile barrage. To represent this, place 1 large blast template over the target squad. Everything under it takes a Str 8, Ap 4 hit.

Chaplain
When assaulting Necrons, the chaplain can charge down a WBB'ing Necron. On a 4 + he strikes the Necron back down, never for it to return.

Vehicles
All vehicles come with anti-gauss Armour installed. This means that any gauss weapon with strength equal to or less than 5 has no effect on vehicles, despite the special rule regarding gauss firing at vehicles.

Kayvaan Shrike
Kayvaan Shrike of the CMIE has a terminator guard. These terminators cost more, but come equipped with Jump packs and cost 50 points each. Because they have jetpacks, their Invunerable is increased to 6+ as the extra energy is needed to power the jetpack.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I am curious to know what the points cost of these scout snipers are.. something like 70 points a piece I imagine? As far as the terminators with cyclones, they are around 100 or so? The jump pack termies should be more in the range of 70 points me thinks. Your regular marines having to be 25 points each to have the ammunition is a good cost, the rest is pretty far out there though.

I started with Crimson Fists space marines because the guy who got me in to 40k was selling his and I loved the space marine fluff. As to why I picked Orks next, they were the only army to ever beat me fairly in a game of 40k, so I started collecting them to unlock the secrets of the Big Shoota.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nah the cyclones dont cost anymore, they are a standard weapons. but the terminator squad costs more in general and the scouts do cost about 60 points each. yea i know they are prty cheap at the moment in terms of points. i need to update it


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

heres an updated version of special rules

Chamber Militant of the Immortal Emporer.

The CMIE are an extremely secretive, and very small chapter, responding to the Emporers orders only. They are the elite of the Empire, hand picked by the Emporer himself. They operate under extreme secrecy and when they arrive, nothing is left alive, and when they leave, they leave no trace of their existence. They have the prefered enemy of the Necrons.

They operate in small, high powered squads. Their heavy firepower and quick movement makes them a versatile and extremely deadly force.

SPECIAL RULES FOR CMIE

Space Marine Squads
Points per marine - 20

Squad size : Sergeant plus 4 Space marines.

Up to two Space Marines may carry the following:
Heavy Bolter w Suspensor unit and Hell fire ammunition
OR
Bolter w M40 targeter and ammunition

Normal Bolters may be upgrade with any of the following:
Inferno Rounds – 5 points/model
Kraken Rounds – 5 points/model

Scouts

Points – 60 per model.

These scouts may move 12 inches per turn instead of 6.

Enhanced Stealth
The CMIE Scouts have been expertly trained in moving and shooting without being spotted.
this allows them to move and shoot without being spotted if they are more than 18 inches away from the nearest enemy. If spotted they can take a D6 roll and on a 3+ they are ignored. However this means that they cannot shoot for either 2 turns or until the troops encountered are more then 18 inches away. If the enemy troop unit is still within 18 inches after 2 turns then the scouts may fire again, but after doing so they must re-roll the "to be discovered" roll. If the "to be discovered roll”
is failed then the scouts must retreat 12 inches towards their players table edge. If this brings them closer to the enemy troop unit, then retreat in the opposite direction. After retreating the snipers must wait 1 whole turn before moving or shooting again, and if discovered then they may not roll the "to be discovered" roll, instead choosing to stay and fight or to keep running.

To use this, they forfeit Infiltration.

Enhanced Hiding
This is a special technique that can only be used in difficult terrain, forest terrain or if the units are behind a LOS blocking object, even if only partially covered. They will simply duck or crouch under the cover or behind the nearest LOS blocking object within 6 inches. Because they are so agile and small they can easily take cover behind things half their size raising there Armour save to 3+. If there is no cover within 6 inches then it becomes a normal Armour save.

Sniper Rifles + Ammunition
CMIE Sniper rifle

This sniper rifle is extremely accurate and the damage you do depends on where you hit.
Snipers always hit on a 3+. however for the CMIE Snipers a 2+ indicates a normal sniper shot, 
3+ indicates a low damage wound with a high powered bullet, same for a 4+. however a 5+ and
6+ hit do more damage with the high powered bullet, as they are closer 2 the 
desired target area on the enemy unit. 

2,3,4 - treat as normal sniper shot - 4+ to wound, allow for Armour saves.
5 - 1 wound - ignore roll to wound and Armour saves.
6 - 2 wounds - ignore roll to wound and Armour saves.





Ammunition
The ammunitions used by the CMIE Snipers are force bullets and disregard all know forms of
Armour and also ignore all special rules that allow a re-roll of any type of save, including
feel no pain. The slugs are charged with pysker energy and are made of the same alloy as terminator Armour

The pure speed at which these slugs are delivered makes them a very deadly weapon. These bullets
have an AP of 1 and will destroy a vehicle if the roll to hit comes up as a 6, regardless.
Any lower form of hit will be taken normally as detailed in the WH40K rulebook. These bullets are
like the solid-munition rail guns, so they rely on speed rather than explosive to penetrate Armour.

However, when firing at a vehicle, the force of the bullet will create shrapnel if the vehicle
is destroyed. To represent this place a large blast marker over the center of the vehicle and anything
under the marker takes a Str 5, Ap 5 hit, even if only partially covered.

Terminators
Terminators assault cannons can rapid fire at 12 inches at an extra point cost of 20 points per assault cannon. 

Terminators armed with Cyclone Missile Launchers, if they have not moved for 1 turn, may launch a missile barrage. To represent this, place 1 large blast template over the target squad. Everything under it takes a Str 8, Ap 4 hit.

Chaplain
When assaulting Necrons, the chaplain can charge down a WBB'ing Necron. On a 4 + he strikes the Necron back down, never for it to return. This ability is taken at +10 points.

Vehicles
All vehicles come with anti-gauss Armour installed at + 10 points. This means that any gauss weapon with strength equal to or less than 5 has no effect on vehicles, despite the special rule regarding gauss firing at vehicles.

Kayvaan Shrike
Kayvaan Shrike of the CMIE has a terminator guard. These terminators cost more, but come equipped with Jump packs and cost 50 points each. Because they have jetpacks, their Invunerable is increased to 6+ as the extra energy is needed to power the jetpack.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, i now apologise deeply to Uber, and agree 100% with him.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hehe

Mind if I swing this back round to the original topic?

Why did I choose Blood Angels?

In honesty I was sick of being butchered at close quarter h2h with my original army guard.

I still have a love of the guys though - plus I didnt lose much with them. I just wish I'd taken better care of them.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> In honesty I was sick of being butchered at close quarter h2h with my original army guard.


Same here!  
Starting to gradually bring them back to the table though. Still trying to find a potential tournament list with them after stuggling somewhat at last years Heats. :?


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

*Space Marines (DIY)*- First, oldest and largest army. A few school friends got me into it and gave me my first shot of plastic crack.
As everyone knows they are the most forgiving army, have the most variety, the most company support, the most new releases, etc, etc.
It took me several years just to look at other armies- they will always be inherently more difficult, less forgiving, etc. And to a sore loser- that's a hard learning curve.

*Tyranids*- I adored the background story, started them in 3rd Ed. A 'balanced' swarm, with a bit of everything, Gaunts running around the feet of Warriors, who scuttle in front of Carnifex's, etc.
Only problem was 4th Ed came out and they were near unplayable.
The 4th Ed Tyranid Codex came out, and they're still near unplayable! You have to go either all monster or giant cheap horde- one extreme or the other, just to compete. That didn't appeal to me, I wanted a well-rounded snapshot of the Tyranid army- the 'middle ground'. That is so often mentioned in the background.

But as said they are unplayable. So despite being my 2nd army, they never get used and are not fully painted.

*Imperial Guard*- After so many bad experiences with Nids, I wanted something completely different (from the logic that the opposite would do well). So I have an IG horde. It has a lot of Light Infantry in it, with Drop Troops as a backup doctrine against enemies LI is useless against. Numerous Heavy Weapons teams to make up for the lack of Leman Russes (I do have 2 though, just not in the list).

I really like the army, you can actually relate to it as they're human- it gives you a benchmark to see other armies from. That Space Marine just tore through a whole squad of humans....
Storm Troopers just rapid fired hellguns and blew regular Guard away...

But again, I soon found it is a very hard army to use. This time because it relies on static firepower- and 4th Ed is about mobility and firepower.
My Nid's lacked firepower, my IG lack mobility.

I did get the Guard painted before they went into the dusty box- and I plan to go back and re-paint them at some point, but again I don't have the skill or the patience to play them.

*Sisters of Battle*- My latest army, hurriedly being finished for the GT Final. I liked the models, the background, the rules- but more importantly they where different.

I don't blame them, but many of my gaming group have become bandwagonners.
Tau Codex comes out, every man and his dog wants and often gets a Mech Tau list....it eventually dies down.
Eldar Codex comes out, repeat...

I wanted an army that hadn't just got a massive boost, that an opponent would say "Wow, what the hell does that do?" rather than "Oh, I know Eldrad's rules- I just killed him in the past 4 games."

Of course, their rarity comes with a reason. They are a massively underpowered army- requiring you to work your butt off to break even.

Some say it's the money cost of buying them....if they were on a par with IW's, would it be? How much are 9 Oblits and 4 Predators?

My Mech Sisters have around 36 infantry models, 7 Immolator tanks. Buying on eBay or Maelstrom, converting meltagun Sisters from bolter Sisters, converting Exorcists, etc- all help cut down the cost, and increase the variety of models as a side effect.

I am, of course, just starting to run into the brick wall I hit with Tyranids and IG- that they are inferior to IW's, SM's, Eldar, etc, I knew it going in, my opponent's know it, I have no excuse, but it still grates to lose more than you win, with not a damn thing you can do about it.

I was planning to go back and repaint and use my IG after the GT (taking any army to a GT has the effect that you've had enough using it for at least 2-3 months)- but with the DA Codex, I may just fall back on good 'ol reliable SM's using it.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know what you consider as unplayable, but by the looks of things you mean 'can't sweep Grand Tournaments'. Every army in this current edition, no matter how much you may loathe it, can be played with and won with against an average player's average army, thus allowing them to all be defined as playable. Unplayable is when you can't actually beat a normal player with a normal list in a normal game.

It seems you have a bad case of It's not me, it's the codex'. Hopefully, you'll get through it before you try every single army out there and experience the same effect with each.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Not to stroke the ego of Flame On, but I don't play against 'average player's average armies'.

I'm not gonna swallow the whole 'every army is created equal' bit.

Space Marines- spiky or not, red, pink or blue, are far easier to use. And have far more flexibility.
I could bring my Nid's in every week and lose every weak since I am outshot and a damp squib in combat- but that would be the surest way to put me off. Why bother when Marines is easy mode? Why should I have a far harder time than my opponent in a game?



> It seems you have a bad case of It's not me, it's the codex'. Hopefully, you'll get through it before you try every single army out there and experience the same effect with each.


 :roll: 

Your telling me if an Ork player lost to IW's it's all his fault, not that the two Codex's are hugely unbalanced in opposite directions.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to disagree about Tyranids being unplayable. Both my son and a friend of mine play Tyranids and I have never had them not give me a run for my money. Used properly with the right units, a Nid list can be very effective, even against the shooty armies that are their biggest challengers.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe it's just not my style of play.

One where my opponent needs one tactic- kill the Synapse ASAP.

One where most of my army dies win or lose- generally lose.

One where I spend the game chasing Skimmers that are faster than me and are putting out crippling firepower every turn.



> Used properly with the right units, a Nid list can be very effective, even against the shooty armies that are their biggest challengers.


True, if you spam 8+ Monstrous Creatures it is a very tough list to face. But that is an extremely skewed army of just 1-2 unit/model types. I made the mistake of thinking I could take a well-rounded army with numerous unit types and still break even.

The other much rarer extreme is to have no MC's, max out of hundreds of Gaunts, Hormagaunts, etc with leaping Warriors out the ying yang (Scuzzlebum's). Now this list is harder to use, is closer to the 'swarm' feel that drew me to Nids but is still highly effective in many circumstances.
If I ever go back to my Nid's- it'll probably go closer to this. My Hive Tyrant and Carnifex's for example are already consigned to the bitz box. 

It's just that if you compromise on this- even if I take just one Screamer-Killer as a great model in the vast horde, it cripples the army.

But of course, SM's are far more reliable, resilient, forgiving- a hard temptation to resist after your upteenth ass-whooping.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Well if you cant tell by my name i play chaos, word bearers, any deamons gotta love it, plus i just love the chaos look, i mean buncha crazy guys with the prowess of SM and deamons, only prob is everyone is trying to "purge" you >.>

I like painting them too, its a challange but all the detail and converting possibilities is just too much to pass up as well

Also thinking about starting a Black Templars army, <3 teh crazy ones <.<, but black templars mostly for fluff and i wanted i SM army that wasnt generic but also different than the none generic ones that everyone plays, but looking through the codex really like some of their stats and special specs


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh and cant forget the one thing that brought me to word bearers, Chaos Chaplain/Dark Apostle True not the most effective character for combat purposes but posesses a mobile summoning stick and they're just so much fun to convert


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, nids are almost unbeatable in the right hands and played right and we have a few players that can do that. Bugs are very prominent and dominant in my neck of the woods


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I can't comment on other people's gaming groups and the dominant armies therein.

I can only voice my opinion from personal experience- and I face many very good players (of GT qualifying standard, etc).

The only Tyranid armies that do well are Godzilla which deliberately tries to omit a huge chunk of the Tyranid army and character (using Synapse, etc) which to someone like me- defeats the point of collecting a Tyranid 'swarm'.

There are just too many heavy bolters, assault cannons, etc out there for a swarm army to compete.
2 Tornados can gun down a Warrior Brood a turn for example. 
Once their gone, your Synapse is gone, once that's gone, your army is gone.

GT rankings probably shouldn't be used as the acid test of army usability, but it is one of the best comparisons.

How often are Nid's taken and high ranking?

And yes, there are rare exceptions (Scuzzlebum), but you can't take the exception and pretend it's the norm.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

hmm.. so you don't play with cover I'm guessing? hard to heavy bolter those nids when they're running behind buildings, through forests, and other such things. We have a moderate amount of cover we always play with and bugs are very fast when theres even a small amount of cover to give them a turn or two. Yeah, godzilla lists are good, but again in the right hands any well put together bug lists are lethal. Even my last bug list did extremely well in local tourneys. 3 full broods of devourer gaunts with toxin sacs and scuttle with some very good supporting bugs was too much to take for a lot of people.

Oh, and I play against GT caliber players as well. One of our groups players won Vancouver Conflict ('04 or '05) with a Tyranid list. And a few of us have placed very high in both Vancouver, Seattle, and LA Conflicts/GT's.

http://ca.games-workshop.com/news/cn/events/coverage/Vancouver_04/galleries/winners.htm

Our guy was the freaky lookin' dude who took Overall for 40k


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't the US GT's have heavy comp, intentionally to reign in the IW's lists, etc?

Anyway, I think we can take it on respect that both of us play good opponents and know what we're talking about.

Yes, I do use a lot of terrain (often jokingly accused of overdoing it). But even in those situation, you have to run towards the enemy- hiding in a building, etc won't win you games and won't kill any of the enemy.

At GT and tournament levels, the terrain is a lot more sparse IMO. It has improved admittedly, but it is still 2 open hills, 1-2 big circles of forest.

And you can have a hundred Gaunts- if a player with basic Nid knowledge plays against them, you take out the Synapse. Then all those Ld 5, Instinctive creatures don't look anywhere near as intimidating.

Lists such as the IW's one, a Tornado spam SM's, etc all excel at having mobile long-range firepower. If you hide your Nid army all game, you lose as some of it is gunned down, they move to objectives, etc.

You move out and they will send everything they can at the Synapse.


Again, I can only go off my experience. In store and at GT's etc, non-Godzilla Tyranids are very, very rare. How so if they apparently can make highly competitive lists so easily?


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Jeridian said:


> Your telling me if an Ork player lost to IW's it's all his fault, not that the two Codex's are hugely unbalanced in opposite directions.


Maybe not all his fault, but I have personally never lost to any of the myriad of IW lists I've fought. I am greatly amused by the number of new players I face (new as in I've not faced them before) who look at my Ork army and laugh out loud, or get a bit of pregame chuckleitis, only to have their army's face smashed in. I don't care if my opponent sets up three units of swiss, a tooled out cheddar prince and a cheese log with a demolisher cannon, I'll bring the boyz and we'll see who gets eaten.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright, Jeridian, it seems you have two problems with your armies. First off, you're comparing everything to Iron Warrior Heavytacular armies as thouh they were the average. They're not. They are the most powerful list from the most powerful codex right now, and putting that as a baseline is just wrong.

Next up, you've got a bad case of hyperbole. Everything you play is utterly, abysmally, unplayable, to the point where it takes superhman skill to draw even in a match. Then, everything your opponents play is obscenely overpowered, not just that specific list, but the entire damn codex and everything in it so you could never possibly make a merely decent army with it.

For some reality, you're quite wrong in many ways. Firstly, the Marine Codex is pretty much on the power level baseline, with the only list that really comes off being the Assault Cannon spam, which still isn't that hard to kill. they are resilient compared to everything you play - but then they need to be when your numbers are a third of your armies. Oh, and don't forget that almost every single competetive army right now is primarily geared up to play against 3+ saves with T4. They are nowhere near as strong as you give them credit for, and judging by your comments you would have to play with them before you realise this. Go easy on yourself and borrow an army to save money for you jaunt in 'easy mode'. Iron Warriors are good, but nowhere near as good as you give them credit for. They have one strong list and a few fairly good ones, and are just as likely to produce a crappy army list as any other Chaos force, that is, slightly less likely that most baseline forces. Your Guard codex is more or less baseline, unless you do something dumb with army composition or Doctrines. You go on to state that Eldar ae overpowered, despite that they've recently been nerfed to baseline or slightly below, in one of the most publicised nerfs of recent gaming. Your Sisters of Battle have fantastic profiles fpor their points costs, and while I haven't seen much of them, it seems all you'd need to do is make those profiles and their Faith work.

Since you do think that it's the army and not you, let's have another look. Many people are capale of using the armies you do to at least a playable level, and at most high-level tournament wins. You, however, seem to lack this capability for very army you've chosen. In addition, the armies that you do not play are, accoridng to you, grotesquely overpowered, despite the fact that these armies re just as often beaten by the same forces you so malign. Still looks like PIBCAK to me.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

torealis said:


> Ok, i now apologise deeply to Uber, and agree 100% with him.


are you still goin at me 4 the termies, they have lost like their most power feature, their 5+ invunerable. also ive only got 5 of them so its not all that powerful. they still need an invunerable save but jet packs work both ways, both lifting and supporting, so they will in fact support a termie landing. its mostly thier exhaust that will support them, in fact here, what about this :

when jump-packing the termies must take a landing test, on a one they take a wound (with invunerables [the invunerable is reset to 5])

this gives them a chance of screwing up the landing and dying, HAPPY NOW!!. also can you please give advice how to change the rules to make them more acceptable.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Look, it's nothing to do with the rules. It's what's behind the rules that count. Basically, a Terminator suit weighs something around several hundred kilograms, and any personal jetpack powerful enough to lift that off the ground would be far too large to actually work, before we even get to the problem of fuel.

It'd be like someone making their own rules in Wahammer 2000 that give their Delta Force models a 4+ Invulnerable save because they're so awesome bullets just bounce off them.

Look, if you want 2+ saves on a jetpack, just give the Honour Guard Artificer Armour.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> Alright, Jeridian, it seems you have two problems with your armies. First off, you're comparing everything to Iron Warrior Heavytacular armies as thouh they were the average. They're not. They are the most powerful list from the most powerful codex right now, and putting that as a baseline is just wrong.


Why should there be tiers? With IW's at the top?

By stating that it is the most powerful, in the most powerful Codex- it makes all your later mentions of all armies being equal, doing just as well at tournaments, a little hard to swallow.

On the one hand, some armies are better than others, on the other hand they're all equal- make your mind up.



> Next up, you've got a bad case of hyperbole. Everything you play is utterly, abysmally, unplayable, to the point where it takes superhman skill to draw even in a match. Then, everything your opponents play is obscenely overpowered, not just that specific list, but the entire damn codex and everything in it so you could never possibly make a merely decent army with it.


An incredible amount of assumption there.
By that logic, when I play my SM's suddenly they are weak, and when I play against Nid's they are overpowered- clearly not the case.



> For some reality, you're quite wrong in many ways. Firstly, the Marine Codex is pretty much on the power level baseline, with the only list that really comes off being the Assault Cannon spam, which still isn't that hard to kill.


Then clearly there are some armies below the 'base line' which defeats the point of a base line. 



> They are nowhere near as strong as you give them credit for, and judging by your comments you would have to play with them before you realise this.


So 7 years and a few high tournament ranks doesn't count for SM's- I know how they work, and they are not the poor misunderstood weaklings you make out. They are very forgiving to mistakes, etc.



> They have one strong list and a few fairly good ones, and are just as likely to produce a crappy army list as any other Chaos force, that is, slightly less likely that most baseline forces.


It's actually hard to make a crappy list with Chaos (exception of DG and TS)- you just stumble into the powerful stuff.



> You go on to state that Eldar ae overpowered


Can you quote this for me? Maybe I have, but I really think your just making this up.

If we're going to argue, use real points not imaginary ones.

I think Nid's are underpowered unless you go Godzilla- my experiences with them, and GT and other tournament records prove my point.

I think IG can be powerful, and fun to play, they require a lot more thought than say SM's- if you make a mistake, you've lost. 
But if one army requires more skill to use than another- doesn't that mean they are different levels?

I can live with IG being real hard to use, I have an army of them. I just wouldn't bother taking them to a tournament- which is a shame, since variety is always a good thing.



> Your Sisters of Battle have fantastic profiles fpor their points costs, and while I haven't seen much of them, it seems all you'd need to do is make those profiles and their Faith work.


They have Storm Trooper profiles, think SM's without plasmaguns, heavy weapons, power fists, Vindicators, Speeders, Bikes, Attack Bikes, LR's, Razorbacks, Drop Pods, Whirlwinds.

Instead of Predators- they get Exorcists- a fair trade.

Instead of good close combat characters- they get tarpit Canoness- a fair trade.

Again, are you telling me it's just as easy to use Sisters as it is Space Marines?



> Many people are capale of using the armies you do to at least a playable level, and at most high-level tournament wins.


Actually looked at any tournament rankings? I'm looking at the UK GT Heat 1 list and there clearly isn't a roughly equal amount of IG/Nid/Inquisition armies compared to SM/CSM/Tau/Eldar- which there should be if "many people are capable of using the armies you do, and at most high-level tournament wins".

Basically the statistics don't support your argument.


My Nid's are usually ground to dust because 4th Ed is about mobility and firepower, all of my opponents know this- they take Skimmer Eldar, Mech Tau, SM's, and even in armies not renowned for mobility- heavy bolter Predators (move and shoot), etc.
These players do very well, because they play to the 4th Ed strengths.

I can create a highly mobile army with Nid's, it will not pack much firepower though. So these opponents just need to kill the Synapse and I run away (a bit like Phase Out just a lot easier). And before you insult me again- yes I do use cover and hide them whenever I can. Doesn't mean much when your opponent can fly 12" to the side and blast them. Or wait for them to come out.

Whining would be me continuing to use my Nid's under this situation- instead I realise they are weak, I can't afford and don't want Godzilla. So I go back to armies that do well- mainly my Space Marines. And my SM armies at most have 3 Ass Cannons, sometimes none- before we follow that line of thought.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

'At most' indicates a best possible result, so while the statistics indicate either that they are underused, somewhat weaker, or both, they do win. Thus, they are playable at a high level.

As for the comments regarding the strength of Marines, you may not recognise that you've been using rather hyperbolic language in your previous posts. In fact, at one point you compare using Space Marines to playing in 'easy mode'. I'm just demonstrating that they aren't easy, and since you're insisting that they are certainly not hard, the conclusion is obvious. 

While some of the armies you play are indeed at or slightly below baseline, they are not well below it, as your rather extremist language would imply.

You're also taking my comments rather more seriously than you should, especially given that I've been tryng to understate the point. Just because I'm saying they're not unplayable doesn't mean I'm saying they're overpowered. It means, quite simply, that they're not unplayable.

As for what I've said about you, you've taken that over the top. I've just tried to show you the image it seems your messages are trying to create, since that method is usually the most efficient at dealing with arguments that are badly communicated or based on an erroneous foundation.

As for the qote you never made, it's in your first post. The slightly abridged and bolded version is as follows:



> Tyranids and IG... are inferior to IW's, SM's, *Eldar*


Putting this army in with both the most notoriously potent list in the game currently and the Marines you've insisted are just as good seems to imply to me that you consider them to be equal. Otherwise, you're making a point knowing it to be flawed, and nobody worth debating with would do that. Given this has been at the least interesting so far, I'd not classify you as such, leaving the former.

To cut to the point at hand, it seems you're doing one of two things here. Either you're using language that's far stronger than is best to communicate your point and taking what others say to be significantly more extreme than what they intend, or you are genuinely possessed of a fairly significant case of the 'Poor Me's. Now that I've figured the former, you don't seem the type for the latter, so I'm going to see what you think.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just a note here to all involved in this thread to not let it devolve into flaming. So far so good but I can see the potential for it. Lets keep it friendly as it goes on please


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I realize I've already stated it, but my comments seem to have gone by the wayside with no response, and so I will rephrase my comments and ask a question. If IW's and Orks are at the two ends of the spectrum of power, and I have defeated every single IW player I've ever faced, I must conclude one of two things. Either I am a FAR superior player to every single IW player I've personally played against, or Orks and IW's represent two ends of a very small spectrum of power. 

If I am to believe the former, and I really am as good as that would imply, then I guess I need to pack my orks up and head to a GT. I am more inclined to believe the latter though, that while you are correct in stating that all armies and codicies are not created equal, the seperation of power between them is minute enough to be overcome with skill. I submit that a synergistic style of play, coupled with skill, experience and any codex, can be victorious over another player of equal skill who is using any other codex. If this is an untrue statement, then how do we explain Orks or other "under powered" codicies placing high at any tournament? Either the ork player was lucky enough to face no one of equivilent skill, which I think is unlikely, or the Ork player faced no powered up lists of the kind you mention, which I find equally unlikely, or my statement about skill and synergy is correct. 

I believe the power difference between codicies is based on ease of use, which has less and less effect the better and more experienced you become. This is why Dark Eldar are widely considered broken, since those that are not particularly good at 40k tend to fail miserably at playing them and those that are experts tend to do so well that some would call them overpowered. This would create a spectrum of difference between the power of the armies that would be inversely porportional to your skill. At the highest levels of skill, the difference would be small or perhaps even non existant. At a tournament, where you would likely find the best skilled players, the difference would be small enough that it would become a non issue.

With all that said I will admit fully that there are some fringe and specialty lists taht are actually and wholly broken, feral orks is a good example of something that should not be. My comments are related to what one would consider the mainstream of codicies.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with Dakka true although there are some armies that look broken on paper or just underpowered on paper, it really depends on how well the player can play out the list he has set up for himself, avoid mistakes, fix mistakes, expect many things that can come and be able to counter them and utilitize his/her set up of his/her army to what he needs to be able to do, and if both players are competant to do so, than it proves to be the challange of the game that we all enjoy in the game


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I am more inclined to believe the latter though, that while you are correct in stating that all armies and codicies are not created equal, the seperation of power between them is minute enough to be overcome with skill.


I agree with this completely. The rest of War's comments as well but that part in particular. I may not be the absolute best player in the world but at the same time I would like to think that my abilities at 40K are enough that I can play any one of the armies at a tournament and do fairly well across the board. While some lists are easier than others, taking one that isn't quite as easy to use as your general marine army isn't nearly as hampering as some people think. Take a look at the rankings here from the Windsor Conflict:










As you can see, in the top 10 there are only 5 marine lists (with me in 7th. Sorry couldn't resist ) and 5 non marine lists as well. By some of the logic presented here in this thread, the opposite should be the case with Marine armies being in the majority of the top 10 and this is clearly not what has happened. Yes the winner is an Iron Warrior player but his list is nothing like the one listed. Ivor is one of my regular opponents and he tends to use large amounts of troops backed up with a Pred and a Land Raider with a few bikes for flavour. I honestly think that the guy could do the same with Orks, he is that good a player. But I digress. Fully half the armies played that day were non marines and those armies did just as well as the marine lists. Which further supports, at least in this neck of the woods, what Warboss said about skill level and army differences.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The main issue with the statistics of a single tournament is that it results in the rarity of armies to be the main deciding force in who gets what spot. In this case, wagainst all those MEQs, it's likely a Dark Eldar player could have done quite well. But, naturally, they didn't, because there wasn't anyone there playing with them.

I would have to agree with Dakka's comment, regardless, since player skill is the deciding factor in any case. It's the reason an opponent at a high-level tournament setting up Daemonhunters across from you. If they're coming to a tournament like that, they probably would like to win, and if they think they can win with Daemonhunters they've probably got more player skill than a good portion of the bottom 10 combined.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> Look, it's nothing to do with the rules. It's what's behind the rules that count. Basically, a Terminator suit weighs something around several hundred kilograms, and any personal jetpack powerful enough to lift that off the ground would be far too large to actually work, before we even get to the problem of fuel.
> 
> It'd be like someone making their own rules in Wahammer 2000 that give their Delta Force models a 4+ Invulnerable save because they're so awesome bullets just bounce off them.
> 
> Look, if you want 2+ saves on a jetpack, just give the Honour Guard Artificer Armour.


its not just the save im after, its their heavy weapons. anyway, jus to say im screwin the special rules and stikin with giving everyone either kraken or inferno rounds at +5 points per model plus upgradin the heavy bolters to heavy bolters w suspensors and hellfire ammunition


----------



## NecronNidMarine (Jan 25, 2007)

AS you can tell (hopefully) I play necrons, tyranids and space marines(a chapter of my own design named the War Masters).Oh, and I want to start daemonhunters.
Why so many armies you may ask? Because:
1:Tyranids rock my boat. They are cold, ruthless, and terrifying. 
2.Necrons:see above :lol: 
3:Space Marines are cool and the fact that they are so zealous in their pursuit of victory is awesome.

I don't play skillfully, but I really enjoy building armies, writing story lines and immersing myself in the 40k universe.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Too many Armies to list why I started them but Chaos is my first army because I just love the scope within the army for conversions.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I choose DH because I like the image of the Radical and the fact that I got the Codex for $10 NZ, (thats about 2.5 - 3 pounds for you lucky Brits). :lol:


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought marines because i think that one unit of five men killing about double the amount in one turn is realy cool.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Black templars, bc the EC and vows are really friggin cool
Dark eldar, bc they came in the starter set
Tyranids, bc they came in the macragge set
SOB, bc My goal is too have one of every loyalist army


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

> SOB, bc My goal is too have one of every loyalist army


Damn thats alot of marines you need to collect


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I actualy made up my nonexistent army. i think it helps to make your own fluff and adjust your army however you want it. i have pages of fluff, i am buying Iron Hands models for the army simply because they look cool and my army is based on them. i choose armies for looks and fluff.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

I started Space Marines for many reasons. 
1.) I had the list narrowed to IG,Tau,SM,or Necrons, and my friends were each playing one of tose races except for SM and individuality was what i wanted.
2.) Friends had started with the Battle for Macragge (pls excuse spelling, i dont talk about that too much even though its my home world XD) and the SM person had started the IG instead so he gave me his SMs to play with for starters and they grew on me. (I later got them for a good price and still have 6 to paint lazy old me XD)
3.)They are friken superhumans. What is not cool about that?
4.)...IDK im out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I chose Dark Angels because

1: there the best Chapter Model wise
2: there the best Chapter fluff wise
3: there also the best chapter rules wise

yeah and you know it ladies :mrgreen:


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

Quite honestly, I chose my army for looks. Theres just something about the sleek Eldar vehicles.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Khorne was my first army due to the berzerker models which i think are ace. Also a khorne defiler looks the business. 

When i had basically exhausted the potential of Khorne and had all the close combatness i could get my hands on i decided to keep with chaos but choosing another army and ended up with the Alpha legion. Mainly due to the fact that i painted a lord in the colours and couldnt stop there. Cultists are awesome meatsheilds and i had a tonne of ideas about how i could design and change the marines and tanks to make them look sneaky (camo netting on my tanks and such.)

My sisters of battle i just bought because i love the models and had a unique paint scheme i thought would go well.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Froot said:


> Was it down to the fluff and background? Maybe you like their overall colour scheme or battlefield presence? There are so many reasons to choose an army I can't list them here. Instead, i'll let you know why I picked mine...
> 
> I took Chaos as the majority of my favoured choices had already been taken by my buddies. Shit huh?
> 
> So why did you choose your current Army?


Let's see...

I was building a Tyranid army, I think. The one from a *White Dwarf* in the early-100s which had Zoats and Squigs and all that. I couldn't afford more than a couple of boxes of Genies to start with, but I wanted to get into play, so a friend gave me a bunch of Imperial Guard and Genestealer Hybrid figures so I could at least play a Cult (as I recall, Cultist units were part of that weird bastardised "Tyranid" list too). I ended up really liking how the Cult worked, so I kept the figures and abandoned the Tyranid swarm plan. I played them through 1st and 2nd Ed, and am now planning to dust them off for 4th.

I like that the Cult is clunky and inelegant, which makes it interesting to play and unexpected to play against. It's also a nice varied army providing almost as much potential for weird mixes and interesting conversions as the Orks, but with a different, more sinister, tone.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

To add some additional love for the Cult, I'd like to say that the most endearing aspect of playing a Genestealer Cult army, for me at least, is the sheer mindless tragedy of the concept. A Genestealer Cultist doesn't join a movement for a shot at power or demonhood like a Chaos Cultist might. No, 'Stealer Cultists are just mesmerized dupes that fight tooth and nail for the chance to be boiled down into a meaty gruel for uncaring aliens from another galaxy. They fight with demented passion for the ultimate goal of being reconstructed into Lictor tentacles. Crazy stuff. Creepy stuff. Gritty, dystopic, 40K stuff to the max.

I'm actually working on a short story that features some Cult activity. I'll probably post it when finished.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Flam said:


> Crazy stuff. Creepy stuff. Gritty, dystopic, 40K stuff to the max.


Yes, the Cult certainly embodies that nasty, dirty and nihilistic aspect of the 40K universe that it's sort of drifted away from a bit since. It's still there, but it's not as overt and pervasive as it once was.


----------



## Colonel Commissar Azalar (May 18, 2007)

I didnt want to conform with alll the new players round my area. They were all going for Space Marines, The Inquisiton, Necrons and Chaos. I wanted to be indivdual.

I even shocked the staff memeber when aged 15, a New comer to warhammer 40K, I said "I want to play as these guys" while holding up a Imperial Guard Box Set.

The reasons you may cry out?
1) Humans, They are much like todays modern day armies, and I could draw on them for inspiration
2) The scope for conversions
3) The Models looked AWESOME
4) The Imperial Guard History / Fluff [ Yes, I did my Research ]
5) The Stories in the Black Library


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I chose my new army, TSons, because they look awesome, and i've had so much fun converting all the neat stuff theyre not allowed.

i'm starting an SOB army soon, because i'm loving the models, but only the ones with helmets to be fair...


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

i chose necrons because a pal gave me aload of free stuff, but ive now realised i don't like them so much, so i'm changing to tau
anyone know how to change your 'main army' entry in your profile?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

uh, i dont actualy know-i looked through some codexes, and bought the ork one. no idea why. was very nearly guard or chaos, as they were the 3 i "looked" at(to be honest i only looked at the ork one and i havent looked back, although i do do SM on the side)


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

well i play mainly my spacemarines/imperial guard and my nurgle CSM.
what got me into the good guys was technically how much fluff they had and they looked pretty damn well good. they have lots of variety, great ways of entry and hell they just own the table. Nurgle CSM well csm in general, since conversion was the thing i though i would have a go at it and i really enjoyed it so it grew and grew until my collection became tourney legal, and i started having fun with them XD


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

My first army was Necron and the reason was cost. It was a cheap army to put together as it has only a few unit options compared to other armies.
I then went for CSM when I had more money. I love the heresy story and believe Horus had a point! Long live the Warmaster! 
Then I went for Guard as I wanted a traitor force to compliment the CSM. Then they killed off the Eye of Terror list so I changed it to pure guard. Also I enjoy playing with a 'mortal' army as a change from the immortal Necrons and elite Marines.


----------



## HyperHam (Mar 30, 2009)

I chose necrons cos they look cool,'Nids cos there's so many types and they can all be customised.


----------



## lokerersittee (Nov 5, 2011)

*v i a g r a from canada*

Which came first? chicken or the egg


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two armies at the moment but have collected 3 over the years.

Space Marines: My first army, painted terribly black and boltgun metal to makes them into "Night Marines". I chose them because I was young, thought they looked cool and eventually lost, sold or traded them away; I still have a few old Pewter models sticking about.

Imperial Guard: I wanted to have a big force, and Catachans had just come out in the battleforce. Bonus to this I had a job for the first time and disposable income was mine to throw at it. They were painted Enchanted blue with bright red "splodges" all over. It looked horrible, played horrible and eventually I just got sick of them. However over the years I vowed to return to them and I eventually did, opting for a Bright Orange and Yellow desert camo scheme. I filled a whole citadel case with Infantry make-shifted from Cadians, Catachans, Valhallans, anything I could get my hands on.

In a way I never understood what made them great, but I was always drawn back to them. I dug them out recently to get myself back in the game, but the prospect of painting new guardsmen or having to make more tanks was just upsetting. I've played a few Mech-Vet lists and won solidly but also lost solidy, they taught me the game I now love and will always have a place in my heart but I wanted something new and different. Which lead me to look around for a new army.

Chaos Space Marines (current Army): In a way I ended up surprising myself. I came to heresy look to scope out what was a possible start to starting "afresh" in the hobby. Originally I was leaning to Eldar, Tyranids and even Dark Eldar as they were just on the cusp of being released - Grey Knights were an option as well but I didn't like the idea of going from mass blob forces to super-elite units. However I watched and posted in forums here. I was also buying the little 5-man and 3-man boxes as well to "get my eye" back into painting as-well. When ordering brushes I saw the Chaos 3-man unit and thought, What the hell I'll give it a go I may as well since it's power armour. Then I read a thread on here discussing how Chaos should be portrayed; and someone went off on a rant about how Imperial Space Marines are rigid robots, clinging to faith and the codex doctrines in order to survive, where as Chaos Space Marines are free from such shackles and live to do what they want. The best leader is charismatic, deadly and generally the King of Bad-assery. This just stuck to me; they suddenly weren't faceless badguys, they were a force with depth and individuality - A chapter is a chapter, yeah it has quirks, but it's just not the same. 

All of a sudden I looked at Chaos armies in a different light; they were a force with character, not some kind of strict codex to follow or over-zealous ideal, they were just dudes annoyed at the status quo. Suddenly my little 3-man boxset went from a on the spur purchase to being the "darkhorse" of the army selection. I then played DOW 2 and fell in love with the way Araghast looks; his Chaos Knight helmet on his terminator armour won it for me.

Following this I went out, bought my first unit and now have an army I'm putting together and writing my own fluff for; yeah it's under powered, one dimensional and all, but it's fun. Every time I customize a Berserker helmet or paint a few stages of my scheme I think "Who is this guy in the army? What is his story?". It's great fun, and already people are commenting how much they like the conversions I'm doing, though they are just small ones. I'm also pushing my painting skills forward, taking the hobby seriously for the first time in forever and loving getting the WYSIWYG components together. It's rewarding knowing my opponent has to proxy stuff where as the love and effort I put in means I don't.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy resurrection of lost threads batman.

I will throw down on this. Tyanids after reading the books and then playing the computer games. 

Picked up orks but hate painting vehicles, and they got tossed.

Looking at necrons, but worried about vehicles. A month to paint a trukk did not make me like them much.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Tau - Cus I love asians and anything that looks asian...

Eldar - Farseers


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I chose eldar because I liked the models.
I chose SM because I'd just finished reading Starship troopers.
I chose GK because of the kickass NEW (for 3rd ed) models.
I chose guard because of the chance to field lots of tanks.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Tyranids: Swarming and the modeling possibilities. That and Nids are converting heavy. Something I love and my friend who also plays Nids hate. Seriously, he says Tervigons and Genestealers are the worst units in the Dex and he refuses to use Hive Guards or anything that needs to be converted.

Tau: Nice firepower with mobility. I also like their Crisis Suits.

Eldar: I only collect some models just to make them. Namely Wraithlord, WraithGuards, and Harlequins.

Sphess Marines: I only collect tidbits to make a small Legion of the Damned.

Daemon: Making Discord from MLP:FiM.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now I only have Tau. 
Why I picked them? 
-I love the desert
-I love the suits and vehicles. (Though I do admit that dreadnaughts have a better look than the suits)
-I hate CC. It's 40K! If you have a chainsaw that can cut through a tank, strap a rocket it to it and stay the F*CK away from the giant monsters and tanks that want to kill you to death.
-I actually like the whole saftey thing they threw in. Guard A: "Oh sweet, a plasma gun!"
Guard B: "Why is it covered in blood and charred flesh?" 
Guard A: "The last guy to use it got melted by it on accident. But what's the odds of it happening again?"
Guard B: "......"


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

I chose Space Marines at first because I liked the imagery the power armour evoked (technologically advanced knights in space), I later chose to make them Blood Angels successors when the Baal Predator was released and after reading the fluff in White Dwarf and the new codex at the time my adoration for the Blood Angels was cemented.

The next army I decided to collect was Chaos Space Marines as I wanted an army with conversion potential and I had been playing a lot of MMORPGs and RPGs at the time and the darker classes like Shadow Knights appealed to me. Chaos was the antithesis of Space Marines and the gifts granted by the fickle gods of Chaos provided the conversion opportunities I was looking for. In the end I knew I wanted to create a merger of Khorne, Nurgle and Undivided troops I struggled to come up with adequate names for these allied legions so after pouring over the codex for idea I realised that the undivided troops were painted in Black Legion colours so I decided to go forth declare them Black Legion. After reading about Christian Bryne’ Iron Warrior I decided I wanted to make some my own his converted Vindicator was amazing.

After this I wanted to start another Space Marine army but none of the codex chapters appealed to me at the time then I saw the entry about the Relictors in an issue of White Dwarf. I liked the way the author of the article had taken the chapter and put his own spin on them by making them more ornate than the original by combining them with parts from the Chaos Space Marine sprues and using metal Dark Angels veterans as the basis for his honour guard. I decided to take this a stage further and include the new plastic Dark Angels as part of the core tactical squads as I viewed the chapter as being very pious and strong in their belief that they are still pure in the eyes of the Emperor. I also wanted to make a Radical Inquisitor.

I started an Ork army because I wanted a break from power armour and a friend had just purchased Assault on Black Reach and didn’t want any of the Orks. I decided to make them Goffs as I liked their brutal nature and I already owned a Ghazghull model. I also want to include a few smaller engulfed clans like some Blood Axe commandos and Bad moon flash gitz.

Later on I found some images of some Space Wolves on Prophets miniatures site were Prophet had combined Space Marine parts with those of a Chaos Warrior particularly the cloak, and a few months later the new space wolf models were released with gave me even more variety to choose from.

Currently I am thinking about starting a Dark Eldar Cabal, I am leaning toward producing an army with predominately female models.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Back in the day, I had several armies.
More recently, getting back into things, I chose Necrons because they looked cool, I hadnt heard of them before, and they looked easy to paint.
The monotony of them drove me to start an ork army.
Then Space wolves were re-released, and I got all nostalgic for my old wolves army. So I bought the codex with the intent of starting them. My wife bought me some wolfguard termies out of the blue a week or two ago, so they have started now too.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I play Chaos Daemons.

I've always like Chaos, and used to play Marines, but after several humiliating defeats, my inability to settle on a theme (I like all the Legions/Gods to some degree) and general weakness of the codex, I decided to throw my lot in with Daemons instead.

So far, I love them, I've been competitive in all my Battles, the models look great Imo, and the codex is more competitive than people give it credit for.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Alpha legion chaos marines because anyone who reads legion knows they are the best. I love their fluff the whole secretive thing also i love how they found cults and overthrow the imperium from within. Its a much better way then khorne's way which boils down to SMASH!!!!!!!!. I love their color scheme though i havn't quite figured out how to paint it yet and i love them the most for they are the most loyal to the emperor of all of the legions ever in the history of 40k even more loyal then the ultrasmurfs


----------



## Sevon (Aug 25, 2011)

I picked SW because they were vikings. In space. While also being vikings.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

For my first 40k army I chose Chaos Space Marines (late 3rd), because my Chaos Warriors were my favorite fantasy army. I was so sick of being devastated by artillery in fantasy and so excited to finally be able to shoot back that I went with Iron Warriors. I had no intention of building a cheese army but as you can tell by reading older posts in this thread that is how people viewed them. I branched out into Black Legion to have access to more options. I built an Emperors Children army when they changed the rapid fire rules so that you couldn't assault. I built a World Eaters legion because Khorne has always been my fave. I still like my Iron Warriors the best because of their fluff and the look of them. I still run them even though now they're just a themed under powered Chaos Marine army. I started an IG army at one point, they were going to be a traitor legion list from the EOT codex with a Nazi Germany theme, but after picking up the IG book I decided they would be more effective as a straight up Death Corp Of Krieg IG army. I built them using converted Steel Legion models as Forge World didn't have the models out yet. I actually got bored with the army because the static leaf blower gun line provided no challenge, so I got rid of it. I had an Ork army for a while because a friend of mine gave me his old army when he had to move and didn't have room for them. I started them because I thought they would be fun, and they were, but I sold them off when I needed $ for new models, that and armies like the new Blood Angels make them not as awesome, and they probably won't get a codex update for 2 editions again. My latest and current favorite though is my dark eldar which I started just because I fell in love with the new models before they were even released, and I'm really enjoying their play style.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I picked ig first because i love most of the models and the way they play.
I got my ba later cause i wanted some form of sm army but not vanilla ones. I just liked the look more than sw


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I chose the tyranids because:

-they look the coolest out of all the other races in my opinion
-they are plenty of fun to use in battle
-they have tons of models in the codex that need to be converted, so it adds alot of unique flavour to each tyranid players army
-they are moderately simple to paint
-they have an awesome fluff
-there are plenty of different ways to use them in battle
-some of their units are hilarious to use (ymgarls, deathleaper, mawloc, Doom of Malantai, Parasite of mortrex)

btw, how does the OP have only 15 posts and already have 2 medals?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Imperial Guard - I like tanks. Also the idea that your average guy puts on a flak jacket, picks up a rifle and goes out to face down the worst horrors of the galaxy.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, people have actually posted very good reasons for their first army. I had a friend I played Magic the Gathering with tell me about 40K after a wretched series of Friday Night Magic at my LGS where people's attitudes rubbed my nerves the wrong way for the last time. After looking through the GW site at the armies and options I evaluated my choices and decided on Space Marines. So, I traded in all my type 2 Magic this past June for an AoBR, a SM battle force, and several other pieces. All in all it was an even trade that left myself and the LGS owner happy. After that I read Graham McNeil's Ultramarines books and Steve Parker's Rynn's World before deciding to make a mostly Crimson Fist and Ultramarines army set. Thankfully there is a Pedro Kantor mini but, not a Uriel Ventris mini, much to my dismay.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Easy, I picked up the 4th edition box set and didn’t want to play marines so I went with nids. For my Eldar, I just love the fluff.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I started my Raven Guard army because I love the secret scouty aspect and lightning claws. My Space Wolves were started because of their fluff. Imperial Guard because i like the models and Grey Knights because I got the models for $10 a box from a friend who was moving. I will be starting ablood angels death company unit here soon because I like the models.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sisters of Battle weren't my first army (nor are they likely to be my last), but they are an army I've grown very fond of (enough to start working on varient rules/models to submit to GW in hooes that some of it may get put to good use, or inspire them to do better, something I had never considered before). 

It really only took one model for me to fall in love with the fantical celebate girls I now field (though I really do love a lot of the things they bring to the table)...the Exorcist. No, not the Forge World one either. To mount a rocket firing oran on top of a tank as a legitimate weapon is so over the top it skips right past parody and into something completely awesome. One part something out of Monty Python and one part a Big Mek's wet dream, the idea that not only do these girls march into battle with such awesomely potent nonsense, but do it seriously got me 100% hooked.

After that, everytinng else became icing on the cake.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's see... Back in the day, around 1992 or so, I came home from college to a new town. My parents had relocated while I was away. I didn't know anyone, but had started to read comic books and piddle around with drawing them while at the university. So, I went to the local comic book shop to see if I could meet some new friends. While talking to the store owner, two guys came in and started talking about their big game that was going on the next day. I asked about it, and it turned out to be a huge game of Warhammer 40k Epic, played in a large, closed down mechanic garage. I was recruited to help move the armies around and they even let me control a part of the lawful armies, the small faction of ultramarines. The game was Imperial + Eldar + Squats versus a very huge Ork army. It took two days to play the entire game out.

Well, several years later, I was stationed in Pensacola, Florida while working through flight training in the USMC. I had a group of civilian friends that played Magic the Gathering, Vampire: The Eternal Struggle (Jyhad), and Everquest together. A few of the guys brought out their old Warhammer 40k armies to play one weekend because they said that they were coming out with a new set of rules and wanted to try it out. Well, it turned out that the store owner also had played WH40K in 1st-2nd edition but was weary of the game, so sold me his space marines from the 2nd edition starter box, along with the books. They were painted up as blood angels, like on the box cover.

So, along came 3rd edition along with a Blood Angels codex, so I stuck with that army and started collecting. Through the years, many other armies have come and gone, but I've always kept my Blood Angels.


----------



## HollowMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's see... lo, these many years back my brother and his friends started playing Warhammer 40k, and wanted to get in on the action without spending too much money. I was a big fan of The Joker as a kid, so when I discovered a low model count army of killer clowns had just come out (The actual Harlequin Codex), I was hooked. Bought a bunch of harlies, painted up the big haired leader to look like The Joker, and played till I got bored and sold/lost it all.

Cut to about a year back or so, my roommates started playing 40k, and I decided to build my old harlequin army again - for the same reasons, killer klowns from outer space is fun, and you don't have to buy many to make a 2,000 point army. Plus, the new harlie leader obviously takes his fashion cues from good old Mr. J. Bought 30 harlies, some rangers, wraithlords - instant army, just add paint (eventually).

My roommates got beaten by it a number of times, called cheese and refused to play it anymore, so I got army #2, The Sisters of Battle very recently. Might seem an odd match for an atheist punk, but I loved the sheer craziness of a band of religious lunatics strapping themselves to giant engines of death, getting filled with razor flails and flagellating themselves and others, or just strapping on bondage gear and giant chainswords to go mowing through the heathens. Those units didn't really work in the old dex, but I kept them in the back of my mind. When the WD dex came out, for all it did wrong, it made each of those units far more playable. I bought a big army off someone disgusted with the new dex, bought the extras I wanted, and have been having a blast since.

Both the armies have a pretty rare approach and often surprise people on the board, and I always have a blast playing them. So there you go.

Note: The SoB did NOT fit my previous commitment to keeping things cheap.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well it goes back to about five years ago when I was running a Sci-Fi rpg with the Classic Traveller system. (That game is a real headache to figure out but still quite fun once you understand it, and yes that is the game with the reputation of being able to die during character creation) I needed some imperial marines with plasma guns and body armor so I went down to my local store where I got all my metal reaper and checked out the 40k section. I had no idea what the miniatures were for and bought a couple of snap together guardians. Then three years later the group had whittled down to a rules lawyer and an ADD kid with all the others moved or quit so I just gave up on that group and eventually I needed a new hobby. When looking around I found those guardians and remembered "Hey, didn't they mention a game these were for?" Did some looking online and bought a battle for maccrage on ebay for $40 not realizing it was outdated and found my local GW and now here I am!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

For me it was the RT models that attracted me with the eldar & SM looking great in pewter, but then they got forgotten until now


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

for me, it was a toss-up between csm and necrons. both have awesome fluff, both looked fun to play. but eventually, i decided on csm, i figured they'd be easy enough to paint, and nurgle is a badass. now i'm kind of regretting choosing csm over necrons.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well after abortive attempts to do a Dark Angels and then a Crimson Fists army, I settled on Chaos Marines as my friend was doing Space Marines. I went them for largely because of the background, especially that of the Chaos Dreadnaughts, but also because I always root for the bad guy. After a year though I needed a new army and went for Orks, simply because of the fun factor involved, plus the fact that they can be played as a horde is much better suited to my 'throw everything forward and hope for the best' style of gaming. Now I'm going for the Imperial Guard with plans to create two armies, one a horde with lots and lots of heavy weapons, the other a traitor guard army built around veterans, penal legion units and stormtroopers. What I like about the guard is the versatility of both the army list and the models themselves. You get some fantastic looking pieces with Guard boxsets including the flamers and arm in a sling.


----------

